# Speed Up A Lane - International 39



## Franko (Mar 16, 2005)

Regrets, I've made a few. If I had to do over I would have made guard rails/walls to slide on for the *inside [/B ] yellow lane of Braun's Int'l 39. Any ideas to retrofit a track to speed up a lane tp equalize track times? I'm thinking maybe some sticky new paint on the lane or even moving the guard rails.*


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

Regardless of whether you have an over/under or some other way to try and equalize a lane, it's really not possible to make them all equal. Are you having a race where someone just runs one lane and that is it? Maybe try some heat racing where everyone runs every lane, that is the only true way I know to make it fair all the way around.


----------

